# Tempted to buy a brand new car



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

For the first time in my life, I'm tempted to get a brand new car.

I've always been about performance and wanting to have the fastest and most exciting car I can afford but I feel like I'm getting a little bit boring! In all honesty I'm bored of running 2 cars (M3 is a weekend car, T-Sport is a daily) I hate it when MOT/tax/insurance time comes and I especially hate having to put over £100 in the M3 tank each time I want a fill-up.

Now, I've never really researched this all that much, but I've had a quick browse around.

Can anyone tell me what the best financial way to get a new car is? I've read of some people feeling like they've got fantastic deals from dealers, but I want to know more. Do most people lease cars, or do most people buy straight out, or put a decent deposit down and then pay monthly for the remainder?

Would like a sensible car for a while, something that's decent to drive, cheaper to run and hopefully won't go wrong all the time.

GT86 keeps nudging me, but I can't help but feel like it's not a lot of car for the money!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Probably best to move your Thread to the Motoring section! 

Check out this Thread for PCP deals.

Alan W


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Grr I knew there was a closer related section than what I chose but I couldn't for the life of me find it!

I blame having to work 7-7 today! If a mod could move it I'd appreciate it.

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm tempted with getting a new car. I mean second hand of course, I'm too tight to buy a new one.
I'm looking at Alfa 159 and Pug RCZ.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

It depends on the car your after tbh.Leasing can be the cheapest overall cost with the payments often being less than you would loose in depreciation even if you had paid cash.Mercedes seem to offer the best deals, have a look at www.Freedomcontracts.com .The only downside to leasing is that your tied to the car for 24/36 months.PCP can get you into a nice car for a low deposit and low monthly payment, just watch out for the APR.Have a look at drive the deal to get an idea of discounts available.Some decent demo GT86 available at £5/6k off list.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I REALLY like the look of the RCZ, but I can't help but feel it'd be a massive let-down to drive!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It will depend on what car you want, how much you want to spend, your mileage and how long you want to keep it for. For me it's about paying the least amount possible but getting the most from the car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

bildo said:


> I REALLY like the look of the RCZ, but I can't help but feel it'd be a massive let-down to drive!


http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co.uk/offer.php?id=1334

Note the t&c though


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Business and personal prices seem to be insanely different.

Sad really, as if I had it I'd keep it immaculate like it was my own! No doubt most business users wouldn't even bother to wash it in 2 years!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Businesses can get out of the vat, well most of the vat.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah, that makes more sense.

It is looking tempting, some cracking deals on Corsa VXR's even though I want something a bit more economical really.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bildo said:


> Ah, that makes more sense.
> 
> It is looking tempting, some cracking deals on Corsa VXR's even though I want something a bit* less ghey* really.


Fixxord


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Fixxord


Valid point. :wave:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

If you want a new car every 3 years personally id go for PCP as your not shelling the full amount out for the car, however be honest and don't kid yourself with the milage allowance cause you'll have more equity at the end if your honest. If you plan on keeping it longer 5 years or so like gt86 get warranty for 5 years then finance or if you can afford to pay cash then do that. I went for PCP as ill want a new car every 2 and half to 3 years plus I got:
1 years road tax
3 years free servicing
3 years RAC cover
So i only have to insure, tax and tyres.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Corsa Vxr can be had for around £150 per month. Just add up all the payments and see how much everything costs, as an example you might find something with a £100 deposit followed by 23 payments of £200 total of £4700, but you may also find 1 deposit of £1500 followed by 23 payments £100, total payable £3800, so while it might seem better to pay a small deposit in actual fact a large one actually works out cheaper.

Pcp can work out expensive if there isn't manufacturer support available, don't forget just because they give money towards finance it doesn't mean you cannot argue on price. The last time I looked at lease v pcp v loan it worked out cheaper overal to go for a loan, pcp being the most expensive, but every deal is different.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I think the fact that you are getting out of an M3, then most cars aren't going to be as good.

I bought an Abarth 500 brand new. It was 'pre reg' and that saved me about £1500 alone. That doesn't mean it was six months old neither, it was the current reg with delivery miles (20 or so). I got a PCP deal with a small balloon payment at the end!


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

bildo said:


> Ah, that makes more sense.
> 
> It is looking tempting, some cracking deals on Corsa VXR's even though I want something a bit more economical really.


Get it done.

I bought my ex demo Corsa for £12400, it was 10 months old and had 4k on the clock. If you want new you will be paying £17-£18k but there is 0% finance available on all new cars. With all new cars and ex demo's you get the 100000 mile lifetime warranty too which is amazing and means you don't have to worry when things go wrong.

Running costs aren't that expensive either really and they are nippy out of the box.

It all depends on how much you put down, I put around half down for my Corsa and pay £170 a month for 4 years so it's really manageable.

I manage 28-30mpg with a heavy foot, 34-36 driving like a fairy and 40+ on a long motorway run.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Play 3 or 4 different dealers off against each other for price also, i saved £1800 on my fabia vrs, which was ordered to my specification rather than getting one already at the dealer


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

We have recently bought two new cars from VW, we used an internet broker who saved us aprox £5000 on both cars and all they did was refer us to a VW dealer who we dealt with through the whole process, with them being new we also took advantage of VW's £2000 deposit allowance, free insurance offer and 3 years free servicing.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> Get it done.
> 
> I bought my ex demo Corsa for £12400, it was 10 months old and had 4k on the clock. If you want new you will be paying £17-£18k but there is 0% finance available on all new cars. With all new cars and ex demo's you get the 100000 mile lifetime warranty too which is amazing and means you don't have to worry when things go wrong.
> 
> ...


I seen the way you drive...... you got a heavy foot


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Coming from an M3 you will stuggle with the GT86 not having the pace. 

No disrespect to Corsa VXR drivers, but an M3 to a Corsa VXR isn't even worth thinking about. 

The new Astra VXR is considerably better than any of the previous hot Vauxhalls, but you'd still regret it. 

Unless spending serious cash, it will be tough to find a new car to live up to the M3.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I get what you're saying, 100%. 

The thing is, the M3 has been off the road over winter due to the road salt, I've spent every day driving the Yaris T-Sport (not even remotely quick by any stretch of the imagination!)

The M3 is almost pointlessly fast, if I put my foot down I'm up to license-losing speeds before I want to be. You need to get to a track to get the best out of it and I don't really fancy doing that. The most fun I've had in a car was in my old Starlet Glanza (only 200bhp, 7 to 800-odd kg though.)

I want to spend some time taking long trips to places (£100 for 300-odd motorway miles in the M3.) If I had a derv surely it wouldn't even cost half that? The Yaris does the same (approx 40mpg with daily use) but I can't deal with driving a car that small for hours on end on the motorway!

It's bloody a difficult decision!


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Coming from an M3 you will stuggle with the GT86 not having the pace.
> 
> No disrespect to Corsa VXR drivers, but an M3 to a Corsa VXR isn't even worth thinking about.
> 
> ...


^ This

Of course we all have different requirements from a car -

cost, practicality, monthly payments etc.. Are the usual ones

If focus and performance is what you crave in comparison to your M3, then you are looking at different leagues, and that depends on how deep your wallet is.

BMW M135s not only match M3s for pace, but are cheaper to run and own too and have far more kit as standard. Not everyone's cup of tea, granted, but pound for pound it's one of the best new cars on the road full stop. Also, BMW are still offering them at 4.9% APR finance deals at certain dealerships..

If you are into cars enough, grab a copy of EVO car mag and look up reviews on the cars you are looking at..


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sometimes people don't care about that though. Sometimes you have to except things are going to be a step backwards. I'm currently looking at swapping the cupra for a 1.0 fiesta, reason being I'm fed up with 26 mpg, £270 road tax and £500 car insurance. The fiesta should average 45mpg, £0 road tax and £145 tax. It will also be far more comfortable and while I will miss the performance low speed thrills are just as good.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How often do you do long trips though ? If it's once a month itscheaper to have a nice daily car and then hire a mondeo when you need one. You'll pay around £70 for a 3 day weekend hire from thrifty/enterprise.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I went for a brand new car over 4 years on a PCP deal.
When I factored in that I no longer have to service the car (Service deal inc), pay for an MOT and worry about breakdowns for 3 years the brand new car was a no brainer.
The dealer in my case knocked off a load of cash and I used the equity from my trade in to lower the monthly costs even further.
I always shuned a PCP until my last car. I put £2k into the car and got £7k out of it 3.5 years later.

Why don't you have a look at the new 3 series, 325/330/330d? On a PCP deal they are not too expensive and at least it's got some decent performance and it still keeps you in the BM if that's what you like.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Kerr said:


> No disrespect to Corsa VXR drivers, but an M3 to a Corsa VXR isn't even worth thinking about.


It would be like going from driving to work to walking :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Get something with a turbo, it will feel almost as fast as your M3 (until you're revving the M3 past 5K)

Keep an eye out for the New Clio RS, 19K new and should be some good PCP/lease deals on them.

I think this will be the best modern hot hatch available under 20k.

M3's only feel quick once you are going toooo fast for public roads, fantastic cars and the e46 shape ones are one of my all time favs for shape and looks. I even love the rasp of the exhaust which some people don't get on with.


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

PugIain said:


> I'm tempted with getting a new car. I mean second hand of course, I'm too tight to buy a new one.
> I'm looking at Alfa 159 and Pug RCZ.


Well I love my RCZ! :thumbup: 
However, to the OP steer clear of the GT86. It has no real power and the interior is cheap and dated. I think it would lack the power to excite you!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Mrizzle said:


> Well I love my RCZ! :thumbup:
> However, to the OP steer clear of the GT86. It has no real power and the interior is cheap and dated. I think it would lack the power to excite you!


If the OP is a real driving enthusiast (which i presume with having an m3) he will love the gt86 even with only 200bhp


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

that gt86 is mega nice looking


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> If the OP is a real driving enthusiast (which i presume with having an m3) he will love the gt86 even with only 200bhp


I'm sure it's fun to drive but it really lacks power and I think it's overpriced for what it is. It'd feel pedestrian after an M3 although, right enough, would still provide the rear wheel thrill I guess.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Why do people think speed is everything ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Why do people think speed is everything ?


It isn't, but in the real world 95% of blasts seem to involve a straight road where straight line speed is everything.

We've covered this GT86 saga too often on here.

The comment that it is too expensive and not fast enough comes up over and over and as I said in other threads, there isn't actually anything that is in direct competition to it.

The Mazda MX5 in roadster form with the 2.0l engine is slower and costs the same with similar spec at list price.

You can get a GT86 for £22,500 with discount.

The Nissan 370z was mentioned but that car is very expensive to run in comparison. Even with discount you are £4-5k more, £460 per year road tax and an average 12,000 mile driver will be £1700 more on petrol.

A 3.7l V6 isn't ever going to cost the same as a 2.0l to run.

Also everyone keep calling it slow. Tested times are 0-60mph in 7.3secs and 0-100mph 17.5secs which isn't that far off the majority of hot hatchbacks.

People need to understand that rear wheel drive cars cost far more to build in the first place.

The Mazda RX8 was only slightly faster and cost slightly less many years ago. That too was also far more expensive to run.

Space and cost was the reason than many manufacturers moved from RWD to FWD.

I do think it would be hard to drop from an M3 from a GT86 but you never know.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Mrizzle said:


> I'm sure it's fun to drive but it really lacks power and I think it's overpriced for what it is. It'd feel pedestrian after an M3 although, right enough, would still provide the rear wheel thrill I guess.


Have you drove one?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Shaun said:


> We have recently bought two new cars from VW, we used an internet broker who saved us aprox £5000 on both cars and all they did was refer us to a VW dealer who we dealt with through the whole process, with them being new we also took advantage of VW's £2000 deposit allowance, free insurance offer and 3 years free servicing.


I got a fantastic deal too using an online broker called 'Orange Wheels' who saved me £3,000 on the exact same trim/spec of car (brand new) as my local dealer was supplying.

Plus they gave me £4,000 as a PX for my Corsa, so in total I've saved £7,000 when I got my Golf brand new factory order.

Was it Orange Wheels that you used?


----------

